# so damn depressed with my weight !!!!!!!! help



## jc (Aug 10, 2004)

im such a tart when it comes to weight but this is always an issue with me,its just the way it makes me feel....
ive dropped my calories down to 1,500 per day i eat healthy,i go for walks but im still stuck at 15 stone (210lb) and its depressing the hell out of me,im becomming obsessed as well and its causing my mental state to be anxious all the time....with my frame i should be 2 stone lighter (28lb) but im getting no-where...i admit i like a few beers at the weekend but this is my only sin...is a few beers really doing the damage...im so confused by all of this

eat too many calories = weight gain

eat too few calories and the body goes into starvation mode = weight gain

my head hurts ! can someone advise

i meen how many calories does my body burn off each day without exercise ?

whats with the 2,500 calories a day for a man ? whats that all about

i dunno i just want to get down to my ideal weight and feel better for it and stop all this vanity

thankyou one and all


----------



## enngirl5 (Aug 10, 2004)

I know it sucks. I'm on a diet too. I gained about 10 pounds over the holidays and had previously lost a lot. I just try to eat around 1200 cal. a day. I need 1800 to maintain my weight. I don't exercise much. How long have you been doing the 1500 calories a day thing?


----------



## jc (Aug 10, 2004)

i cut down on calories about 3 weeks ago,but i do have the odd weekend binge on beer (this is the problem i feel)


----------



## Guest (Jan 20, 2006)

I would suggest that you try eating vegan for a while to see what happens. That means no eggs, milk, cheese, yogurt, or meat. Just try it for a few days and see how you feel. Don't worry about counting calories or anything, just pay attention that the things you're eating are vegan. The vegan food groups are fruit, vegetables, grains, and nuts/ legumes. Try to eat a few of those things each day but not meat or dairy. I don't know if this is feasible for you, or if you like to cook, but it's the best advice I can think of.

Anyway it's not vanity to want to lose weight. Being overweight is a health issue and it can affect the way you feel psychologically.

http://www.vegsource.com is my favorite vegan site on the web.  I post there all the time.

I hope you feel better JC!!


----------



## Guest (Jan 20, 2006)

hey, and beer is vegan!


----------



## peacedove (Aug 15, 2004)

Found this at http://www.skwigg.com when I was trying to justify drinking on my diet. :?

Alcohol and Fat Burning

Daily alcohol consumption will slow or stop your results. The drawbacks are probably going to far outweigh any health benefits. Your liver can't metabolize alcohol and fat at the same time. It will always get rid of the toxic substance (alcohol) first. That means that as long as there's alcohol in your system you won't be burning any body fat. If you have one or two drinks, you might stall your fat loss for a few hours. If you have quite a few drinks, it might be as long as four days before you're metabolizing fat again.

Drinking also dehydrates you, raises cortisol levels (goodbye muscles), raises estrogen levels (hello hips), lowers inhibitions (pizza anyone?). Combine that with the fact that alcohol promotes abdominal fat storage (of all places!) and it's really not worth it, not even on free day, not if you're serious about making a major transformation.

I personally don't drink alcohol at all. I'm way too freaky about my definition and nothing will wreck your abs faster. I know several women who have a few drinks once a week and they've still achieved their goals. I know other women who if they have even one drink a week can't lose that puffy lower belly or see any definition in their abs. Just how negative the impact is probably depends on your goals, age, activity level, metabolism, and a zillion other things.

If wine with dinner is part of your lifestyle, and you're not in any particular hurry to have abs like a cheese grater, you might experiment a little. See if you can have a glass of wine a few times a week and still be making progress. If it's really slow going, keep cutting back the number of drinks until you're satisfied with the level of your results. Of course, if you're wanting to radically transform yourself for a Body for Life challenge, or a tropical vacation, or a big date with a little black dress, forget the alcohol. It's the enemy.

Here are some links about alcohol's impact on muscle building and fat loss:

http://www.femalemuscle.com/q_a/question18.htm

http://www.teenbodybuilding.com/bigalcohol.htm

http://www.bodybuilding.com/fun/dean3.htm

http://www.goaskalice.columbia.edu/2253.html


----------



## Guest (Jan 20, 2006)

Here are some things to try:

Eat 5-6 smaller meals throughout the day. This keeps your metabolism up and discourages nibbling.

Take a good multi-vitamin to fill the gaps in your nutritional intake. Overweight people are often UNDER nourished, therefore hungry.

Incorporate more and more vegies (and fruit) into your diet. Copy veg. dishes that you like at home. Ethnic restaurants are often inexpensive and have great-tasting vegie dishes - Lebanese, Afghan, Thai, Indian, Southern French/Italian, Greek, etc. I know you already know that, but maybe you haven't given them a place in your daily diet.

Every day, chop up a litre of raw vegies and keep them in a large yogurt container in the fridge. I like celery, carrot, jicama, beet, cauliflower, etc, but even if you choose only celery and carrot or whatever you will eat, you will be giving your body the enzymes, roughage, juice, etc. that it doesn't always get and it helps to fill you up, is good for your teeth (chew both sides) and makes you feel cleaner. Don't try to deprive yourself of things you like, just add the crudites to your daily diet and soon you won't mind doing healthier things.

Walk as much as possible.

Drink lots of water. If you drink coffee tea or soda, you're dehydrating yourself. Coffee is BAD. It dries up the villae in the stomach and prevents absorption of nutrients. Coffee was my addiction, but I finally kicked it and now I can digest!

Find out what your body type is - it makes a big difference if you know which kinds of food and exercise suit you.

Hidden allergies can cause weight gain, such as corn, which is in everything.

Xenoestrogens, which are everywhere we go now - in off-gassing, perfumes, laundry/household cleaners, personal care products, etc, are causing hormonal changes in every man, woman and child as well as in animals and reptiles, etc. Weight gain is one of the most noticable symptoms of excess xenoestrogen exposure/intake - by inhalation or consumption and quite difficult, but not impossible to reduce. You'll be hearing a lot more about it in the years to come.

Let us know how you're doing.


----------



## peacedove (Aug 15, 2004)

Have you ever tried the South Beach Diet? Me, my sister, and my soon-to-be brother-in-law lost quite a bit of weight on that.

I lost about 20 pounds total. But I'm still not at my desired weight, I was gonna start the diet again, but I don't know. Basically all you can eat for phase one is vegetables and cheese... and nuts. Oh and boneless, skinless chicken breast. Actually there's probably more, but I'm too lazy to cook so I stuck with the cheese and nuts mostly... and tuna salads.

No alcohol for at least two weeks and then in phase 2 you can only have an occasional glass of red wine.

I have a membership at Ballys and I never go there, yet I pay every month. I'm gonna see if I can not diet, but just go work out at Bally's and lose weight that way.


----------



## Guest (Jan 20, 2006)

Not to be discouraging, but diet regimes don't usually keep weight off.


----------



## peacedove (Aug 15, 2004)

F*ck South Beach, beachgirl's advice sounds much better.


----------



## sleepingbeauty (Aug 18, 2004)

atkins and southbeach cause ketosis which accounts for the dramatic wieghtloss results while clogging your arteries full of cholesterol. there is only one 'diet' out there that will not only achieve visual results its the only one that will do wonders for your health as well. yes, thats a plant based diet. plant based or 'vegan' diet sound rather intimidating, its not. its easy as pie. the most uncomplicated and easy way to go totally vegan is to watch the 'eating' dvd. it changed my life. it explains everything you need to know but was never told about eating (psssst... this includes everything you ever wanted to know about the big 'P' word yes im talking about protein  )

get the eating dvd here 
http://ravediet.com/ordernu.html#Combo

its only $12.95 which is less then a small one topping at dominoes. :wink:

and by the way jc, thats less then those cheepo resistance tubes you asked about.


----------



## jc (Aug 10, 2004)

cheers folks !

damn i need to remember to stop saying cheers it only makes me wanna have a pint of beer...and to be honest it does seem as if beer is my problem in the weight gain and no loss......oh this is tough,to lose weight i have to stop the beer,if i stop beer i wont go to the pub and meet my friends ....

i lost 2 stone on the atkins diet but couldnt maintain the loss it for very long plus ive since opened my eyes to low carb.... i even talked to my doctor this morning during my 3 monthly visit and she says im doing all the right things and it must be the alcohol,when i was on the atkins the only thing that did stall me was alcohol....i have to face facts to lose weight i need to stop drinking period,regarding meat i only eat one portion of meat a day and its usually fish (without batter)

i will prevail and keep going until ive lost the 2 stone (28lb)

the trouble with being of an anxious nature is i want everything NOW ! but losing 2 pounds a week is the way it has to be


----------



## Guest (Jan 20, 2006)

Isn't vodka etc OK if you're on a diet? It's 'pure' alcohol.


----------



## Axel19 (Aug 11, 2004)

I've been into body buildingon and off for abput three years now. I've had long breaks where my body went to sh*t, for example when I went travelling. By goign to shit I mean losing lots of muscle, whilts maintaing the same level of bf. From my time and research, there have learnt a number of things about diets. One thing I have to tell you if you want to go bellow a stubborn body weight is that you will need dedication, patience and a fair bit of knowledge. It's not easy. I can send you saome info if u are interested.


----------



## g-funk (Aug 20, 2004)

The thing with weight is also that as you get older, it takes a lot more to shift it, we become less active, less fit etc. I noticed the change even at 23.

The only way forward, in my opinion, is to notch up the exercise, that way you don't have to punish yourself so much with the food. I used to think it was much easier to get the body I wanted by setting myself a strict diet and making myself miserable. I didn't contemplate exercising since I was too lazy and exactly like you said jc, it's not instant enough. I SO know that feeling. But, if you can take up jogging, cycling, swimming etc and just incorporate a moderate amount into your life it will be much more fun than stressing over food.

Generally, the simplest 'diets' are the ones that are the easiest to maintain, more of a change of lifestyle - eat more raw, unprocessed foods, fruit and veg and buckets of water. Stay away from sugary stuff and white bread, sauces etc always opt for the most natural stuff and your body will appreciate it. If you want to eat chocolate though, just eat some, because in my opinion the more you make a big deal of restricting stuff, the more you want it. That's whay diets don't work for me - it puts food on my brain 24-7.

How tall are you? 15 stone is not massively over weight if you are tall, depending on your bodyfat %. And it's not vanity at all jc, it's the opposite, don't put your life on hold waiting for the 'perfect weight', it's not the end of the world and any photos I've seen of you, you don't look fat to me.


----------



## jc (Aug 10, 2004)

check out my man boobs lol....hence beer in hand


----------



## dalailama15 (Aug 13, 2004)

A few years ago I lost weight and got "into" fitness (have been backsliding but ready for new attempt). This program was a huge help.

http://www.crosstrainer.ca/

Every day you enter what you eat, what you do--strength training or exercize/sports, and it breaks everything down. You can see if you actually are burning more calories than you are eating, in any one day and over longer periods of time. The program is slightly difficult, a little clunky, but not that hard to figure out. You can record and graph weight, nutrients, psychology, everything. The fully functional trial version is good for 30 days. After that I went ahead and bought the thing, i think around 50 bucks.


----------



## terri* (Aug 17, 2004)

Them ain't boobs, them's pecs!

JC, give yourself a break, do some situps and enjoy being a quite handsome, strongly built man.

And before you think it, being older doesn't make me blind! :wink:

If you lost 28 pounds, I think you would look sickly.

Personal opinion.


----------



## terri* (Aug 17, 2004)

> The thing with weight is also that as you get older, it takes a lot more to shift it, we become less active, less fit etc. I noticed the change even at 23.


You really can't even imagine. :?


----------



## Guest (Jan 21, 2006)

Yeah, you've got nothing to worry about. I keep thinking your avatar is you, (I know it's not, it just filled in the visual gap)


----------



## enngirl5 (Aug 10, 2004)

Yeah, they look like pecs to me. Quit being so hard on yourself JC. Your body is not so bad that you need to be in this mad rush to lose weight. You look good. So if you still want to lose some weight just go slow and eat a normal amount of calories a day, since its no rush. The weight will come off eventually. Is drinking light beer out of the question?


----------



## Axel19 (Aug 11, 2004)

Man you look pretty hench (built). I'd recomend that you get into weight lifting, you look like a natural. Seriously, your frame is mesomorphic to a large degree. Mesomorphic is the powerful muscular body type.


----------



## jc (Aug 10, 2004)

cheers again for the advice folks,and terri bless you :wink:

i think the problem was that i was a real gym meathead and i bulked up and then stopped after seven years of lifting weights,so naturally when i stopped the weight went on...but i have taken in the advice everyone has given me and thankyou kindly.......im eating healthy,im down to 1,500 cals a day,im not drinking alcohol (the hardest part) and ive started exercising....lets see what happens when i go out for my birthday this coming tuesday 24th ....i keep telling myself im going to drink diet cokes but its gonna be tough

thanks everyone


----------



## Guest (Jan 21, 2006)

jc said:


> .i keep telling myself im going to drink diet cokes but its gonna be tough


Why do you think putting artificial sweeteners into your body would help you lose weight? Because you'd 'save' some calories? Way to buy into corporate media hype. Get into the 21st century, JC. Inform yourself. Your weight loss ideas are 60 years old. Calories are one of the less important things in losing weight. Metabolism - a complicated mechanism - is very important to anyones's overall health/weight. All through college I hung/lived with kinesiology and medical majors and learned a lot from them, and since most of us were athletes, it was really useful info.


----------



## peacedove (Aug 15, 2004)

JC, you're hot, I'd do you in a second. :wink:

Don't be so stressed about your weight. And don't deprive yourself on your birthday... just my opinion.


----------



## peacedove (Aug 15, 2004)

mrmole said:


> Isn't vodka etc OK if you're on a diet? It's 'pure' alcohol.


"Your liver can't metabolize alcohol and fat at the same time. It will always get rid of the toxic substance (alcohol) first. That means that as long as there's alcohol in your system you won't be burning any body fat."


----------



## peacedove (Aug 15, 2004)

sleepingbeauty said:


> atkins and southbeach cause ketosis which accounts for the dramatic wieghtloss results while clogging your arteries full of cholesterol. there is only one 'diet' out there that will not only achieve visual results its the only one that will do wonders for your health as well. yes, thats a plant based diet. plant based or 'vegan' diet sound rather intimidating, its not. its easy as pie. the most uncomplicated and easy way to go totally vegan is to watch the 'eating' dvd. it changed my life. it explains everything you need to know but was never told about eating (psssst... this includes everything you ever wanted to know about the big 'P' word yes im talking about protein  )
> 
> get the eating dvd here
> http://ravediet.com/ordernu.html#Combo
> ...


Sleepingbeauty... I looked at that site. Do you recommend only the 'eating' dvd. What about the book? And I can only order them from California? Cuz I like my stuff immediately... I just wanna go to the store and buy it, I don't know what's wrong with me.

I would have Janine's books buy now if I had just ordered them but for some reason I just keep looking for them in stores... crazy, crazy I know.
I think maybe I also have a fear of ordering stuff via the internet. People stealing my info. or something.


----------



## Guest (Jan 21, 2006)

peacedove said:


> Cuz I like my stuff immediately... I just wanna go to the store and buy it, I don't know what's wrong with me.
> 
> I would have Janine's books buy now if I had just ordered them but for some reason I just keep looking for them in stores... crazy, crazy I know.
> I think maybe I also have a fear of ordering stuff via the internet. People stealing my info. or something.


I'm exactly the same way. I think it's a control issue for me. I want to know how I "feel" about the physical thing before I pay money for it.


----------



## jc (Aug 10, 2004)

beachgirl said:


> jc said:
> 
> 
> > .i keep telling myself im going to drink diet cokes but its gonna be tough
> ...


firstly lol at peacedove ....

beachgirl i just thought that the better option if im going into a restaurant would be to have a diet coke rather than a beer ?
when im at home i only drink water...what would you suggest i drink when im out,where am i going wrong ?

thanks

jc


----------



## Guest (Jan 21, 2006)

Awww, JC, you're a total stud. Stop worrying! You look great **drools**. Just cut back on the beer a bit and eat your fruits and veggies!!


----------



## Guest (Jan 21, 2006)

& I agree with terri*. 28 lbs would be too much to lose. I'd hate to see more than... say... 10 of that studliness to be lost to metabolic burn.


----------



## sleepingbeauty (Aug 18, 2004)

i can answer that for beachgirl jc. cause she is totally right. you are better off getting a regular coke then a diet one. artificial sweetners are 10 times worse for you.

all your body wants is the water. it doesnt matter if its coke or punch or coffee or beer. all your body needs and wants is the water. by drinking things that have all that extra garbage in it, you are putting your body, especially your liver, pancreas, and kidneys through hell trying to filter it all out. and alot of that 'tar' that it filters out (and thats exactly what it is, try puking up coke an hour or so after drinking it, it looks like big hunks of tar) ends up lining the walls of your intestines which set you up for constipation, parasites (im talking about WORMS big enough to grab and see, which we all have trapped in our intestines), and worst of all, COLON CANCER.

OK PEACEDOVE....

if you want get the book and dvd combo. the book is just the same info as the dvd, but with a bunch of recipes as well. you can get alot of similar recipes online. the most important thing to get is the EATING dvd. i think everyone in the world needs to see it. all the hype about 'diet' gets simplified and put completely into perspective. everything in it makes so much sense that everyone i know that has seen it hasnt turned back for a minuite. eating and diet is so simple.. its not complicated at all! the most important thing about it, is to pass that sucker on after you watch it. you will be changing lives and SAVING lives. everyone ive showed it to thanks me a million times over.


----------



## agentcooper (Mar 10, 2005)

what!? we all have huge worms in our guts? that's disgusting!


----------



## sleepingbeauty (Aug 18, 2004)

now now coop! dont tempt me into posting horrific pictures you know i want to!! :lol:

course you got worms. most people do especially if they consume animal flesh. thats why if you must eat meat you eat it WELLDONE. this site http://www.drnatura.com/ has good information but i dont use their product (cant afford it lol) i just do periodic enemas with an enema bag (hot water bottle with attachments). enemas were something that people did all the time and for some reason everyone stopped doing them and thats when diseases of the colon became commonplace. this year for christmas i got everyone enema kits. 

http://curezone.com/default.asp ~another good resource or just look up parasite cleanse on google youll find alot of good info.


----------



## terri* (Aug 17, 2004)

SleepingBeauty, thank you so much for this information. I am willing to send you a certified check NOT to post the picture of the stomach worms. :shock:

Post your price but not the pics. :lol:

Please don't anyone tempt her.

I think it is possible you have ruined my appetite for medium rare forever.

No, no, really...I appreciate it. 

:wink:


----------



## Guest (Jan 22, 2006)

sleepingbeauty said:


> now now coop! dont tempt me into posting horrific pictures you know i want to!! :lol:


You're the net photo princess here. Sorry Terri, I think she should. Truth hurts!


----------



## Guest (Jan 22, 2006)

oops


----------



## Guest (Jan 22, 2006)

jc said:


> beachgirl i just thought that the better option if im going into a restaurant would be to have a diet coke rather than a beer ?
> when im at home i only drink water...what would you suggest i drink when im out,where am i going wrong ?
> 
> thanks
> ...


If you eat and drink healthier things, weight is less difficult to control. You could have V8 juice if you like it or just order bottled water with a twist. (my friend's kids add sugar and drink 'lemonade'). There are healthier fizzy and still drinks on the market now. READ LABELS. Artificial sweeteners are the devil or some other bad thing. Sugar comes from a plant. Artificial sweeteners come from a lab. Food doesn't come from a lab it comes from the ground. Just make choices based on the ingredients and your body will appreciate it - less b.o., halitosis, digestion, better skin and ummm......man power teehee.


----------



## Milan (May 29, 2005)

I'm tempted to order the DVD (if they post to Aus.) after reading some of the data/testimonials and also watching the video. I just feel like it's going to be another big let down, just like those insidious info commercials that promise the world and deliver sweet FA. I don't want to order and think it was a waste of my time and money.

Sleepy, are you on the rave diet? And is it all they say it is or just marketing hype like the other 5 trillion diet fads? There is so much data out there about nutrition and it all seems contradictory. I think the only think to do is to get as much knowledge as possible, try something that seems plausible and keep super accurate records of the results.

I need more info to determine if I should purchase this DVD (legitimate statistics, real data, etc., not testimonials which are ALWAYS skewed).

Comments?


----------



## sleepingbeauty (Aug 18, 2004)

ok well milan, as far as diet 'fads' go, this is not the latest gimic of the 'industry'. its actually and factually, the exact opposite. there are no suppliments to buy, nothing more to order or purchase, no prepackaged meals that taste like crud, no calories to count, no portions, no hype, no gimics. like i said, its the EXACT OPPOSITE of all that. its everything you ever wanted to know about what you are eating, what its doing to your body, what the industry DOESNT want you to know, and most of all, alot of good common sense! the RAVE made so much sense when i watched it, it actually made me angry at my complete ignorance, about my body and what i put in it. there is another thread going right now in this section about TV. in it i confess that i gave up tv about 8 months ago. you wanna know why?? i gave up tv after i turned it to the public access station and saw the RAVE. after watching it, i wanted it to be the very last thing i watch, it was THAT GOOD. when it was done i unplugged my idiot box and that was that! i do watch movies still on dvd, but only because im not being bombarded with advertisements. thats one trick of the industry that the 'eating' dvd explains. its everything that you, as a consumer, are NOT supposed to know. thats why i call it THE RED PILL just like in the matrix. seriously you cant go wrong and for the price its totally worth it. i just hope that if you do watch it, you pass it on so that others can also be educated about food. food is the number one killer in non third world countries and 'eating' tells you why.


----------



## Guest (Jan 22, 2006)

Sleepy, why limit yourself to an enema.Try a colonic..........lovely.
I've only had one.

I agree enemas used to be used more so.
I bought a home kit years ago.
You don't wan't anyone knocking on the door whe you're having your enema.

I've read that the healthiest diet in the world is the Okinawa diet (Japenese Island).


----------



## terri* (Aug 17, 2004)

Now, back to JC. ( Enough about the colonics already :lol: )

You do have that muscular body type Axel described. V Shaped. Not to mention the guy beside you in the photo, but you should be much happier with your body type. :wink:


----------



## Guest (Jan 22, 2006)

JC - While I agree with all the comments here about your good looks, I think I know how you feel about wanting to lose weight. I'm fairly slim, but when I put a few pounds on, everyone tries to discourage me from losing it, always telling me I don't want to be too skinny, I look fine, etc. The fact is I FEEL better when I'm at my lowest weight, both physically and mentally. I'm more active, happier, etc. It's an individual thing. But instead of getting depressed over it, take a good attitude. 
According to one theory, there are four main body types based on the individual's dominant gland. (Dr. Abravanel) I read his first book years ago and it fit with what I already knew about myself. It explains why diets can work so differently for different people and by the time I read it, I had already noticed how counting calories and trying fad diets was useless for me. 
I tried to match myself with the Vedic system but the info I had didn't allow me to identify with any of the types, though I 'should' fit in there somewhere. So if you can find a body-typing system that you can relate to, you'll get some info about which foods and exercise are best for your overall health, and you can use that info to lose excess weight, but more important, to feel better. For me it has worked extremely well. Whenever I put on weight I return to my optimum food and exercises.


----------



## Guest (Jan 22, 2006)

Terri,it's true colonics can be helpful as many of us really are full of it


----------



## g-funk (Aug 20, 2004)

I would love colonic irrigation. I'm also very concerned about the worms. The stuff we all have, naturally, they aren't big are they? Aren't they microscopic?

Also, jc, maybe drink Appletiser - pure apple juice carbonated, no sugar etc I love it. I also love white wine though :roll:


----------



## sleepingbeauty (Aug 18, 2004)

DAMN YOU G-FUNK!!!! :x

STOP TEMPTING ME.. ALL OF YOU!!!

YOU KNOOOOOOOOOWWWW im just DYYYYYYYYYYING to post pictures!!!!!!

:twisted:


----------



## Guest (Jan 23, 2006)

sleepingbeauty said:


> DAMN YOU G-FUNK!!!! :x
> 
> STOP TEMPTING ME.. ALL OF YOU!!!
> 
> ...


Are they the ones of the black gooey substance in the mold of the colon? And some of the stuff is like slimey seaweed? Bring it.....


----------



## peacedove (Aug 15, 2004)

So even if I follow this diet on the 'eating' DVD I will still have these worms that are big enough to grab???

How big can they get? I swear I feel something swimming around in me sometimes... I think I may have a tapeworm. No, then I'd be skinny.

I have mixed feelings about the pics... I kinda wanna see them, but I'll probably end up examining my sh*t for hours to see if I can see any.

And then if I do see something that resembles one I know I'm gonna rush to see a doc. And docs don't seem to take me seriously. Like the time I thought I had cancer in my throat... and when I saw like three different gynocologists cuz I was convinced I had herpes, but they all said it was just a zit.

Ok too much info... why do I insist on embarrassing myself.


----------



## Guest (Jan 23, 2006)

As if we haven't all had similar worries............even non-dp ers


----------



## Guest (Jan 23, 2006)

hey I'm up for the pics,I wanna know myself inside and out however

it's everybody elses insides I'm not keen on :roll:

really how bad can these pics be?
most worms are microscopic
can't you just eat a lot of garlic to kill off worms?


----------



## Guest (Jan 23, 2006)

There are herbal blends and other things designed to kill intestinal worms etc. THere's a product I like to use for flu and upset stomach, also recommended for worms, called Bioxy Cleanse. It's a white powder which you swallow with water and chase with acidic water - lemon juice or vinegar. You get a little bloated after but it usually works to make me feel better. Take enough of it and you notice what you got rid of, errrrr..... later.


----------



## sleepingbeauty (Aug 18, 2004)

looooooooooool!!!!!!!!!!!!

ok ok, you asked for it, you GOT it. i will just link to the nasty ones.. okies? :lol:

check this first...

http://www.gcnm.com/hookworm_roundworm_tapeworm_pinworm.htm

this one is of pinworms, which i must confess, as a kid i had LOTS of these that would show up usually at night. these are the ones that you can actually feel wiggling and poking around inside your butt, these you get from toilet seats, from food, and from intercourse. once in a while i still feel one poking around lol. mind you, this is not my wormy anus in the pic!!! :shock:

http://www.biosci.ohio-state.edu/~parasite/pinworms_anus.html

roundworms, im not sure how common these are, i know you can get them from your pets. this is a pic of roundworms in a very severe case.

http://www.sp01.com/micro/worms/imagepages/image1.htm










tapeworm being pulled from a mans mouth.

http://www.mennoniteusa.org/news/news/photos/tapeworms-claude.jpg

this has good info...

http://www.appliedozone.com/parasites.html

theres more pics but i think ill let yall digest those for now. :wink:


----------



## g-funk (Aug 20, 2004)

That three-year old boy ate too many bean sprouts, that's all


----------



## sleepingbeauty (Aug 18, 2004)

this page has 24 wormalicious pics. enjoy. 8)

http://curezone.com/image_gallery/parasites/ascaris/


----------



## jc (Aug 10, 2004)

i was disgusted by the pictures (cant find the link) of the long brown tangly substance that was excreted after cleansing......whats the cheapest and best way to get rid of this crap...

on another subject (diet coke) arnt we kinnda defeating the object when we worry about ingesting substitute sugars due to the fact they are man-made yet we take on a daily basis man made drugs (meds)


----------



## Guest (Jan 23, 2006)

[quote="jc

on another subject (diet coke) arnt we kinnda defeating the object when we worry about ingesting substitute sugars due to the fact they are man-made yet we take on a daily basis man made drugs (meds)[/quote]

No, they're not the same thing. And that's an irrational attitude to take. Search artificial sweetener + toxic or something - they turn into formaldehydes, or other toxic things.
We can't easily escape artificial things, but we should make the effort to avoid as many as possible.

Many of us here don't take meds.


----------



## freesong (Dec 26, 2005)

I have gained 35 lbs (actually was up even more at one time). since I started with the dr and panicked because I did not know what was happening. I have been thin all my life so dieting is new to me. One thing I know is that when the weight goes on to that degree, it seems to like to stay. My metabolism is different and I am not sure what the answer is. The only thing that has helped me at all is to eat raw fruits and vegs for snacks and cut out the cokes, choc., sugar and white flour. I am eating tuna and chicken instead of beef and I am eating smaller portions. I have lost 15lbs. doing just those things. My doc just gave me a diet that has to do with the glycemic index. I will try it and get back to you if it works. Also, they tell me that lots of water is key. Exercise that pushes you is key to helping the metabolism and weight training is also very important because you are re-distributing the weight from fat into muscle. I also think for me, it will help to get busy again. I eat far less when I am occupied with other stuff. Good luck and know that someone else is going through this too. (as if the dp/dr wasn't bad enough all by itself)


----------



## enngirl5 (Aug 10, 2004)

I probably have the worst diet of anyone here. When I want to lose weight I just cut calories. I'm supposed to have around 1800 cals to maintain my current weight so I try to eat around 1300. 500 cal deficit a day times 7 equals 3500 a week which equals a pound a week. But I usually lose more than that per week. I never exercise, and eat whatever I want as long as I stay under about 1300 a day. I drink Cokes, eat sugar, eat fast food, etc. and have lost tons of weight doing this. I'm sure I could lose more and be more healthy if I cut out sugar, but that's just not gonna happen right now. I'm weak.


----------



## LOSTONE (Jul 9, 2005)

Hear are a few very good websites for all of you trying to lose weight.

http://home.howstuffworks.com/diet.htm

http://home.howstuffworks.com/fat.htm

http://home.howstuffworks.com/fat-cell.htm

http://home.howstuffworks.com/calorie.htm

These websites have a lot of good info about how we gain weight and how we lose weight. I hope this helps.


----------



## Martinelv (Aug 10, 2004)

Perhaps beer in the problem JC. You know me, I drink like a fish and I'm forever stuck at 14 stone.

Regardless, last time I saw you, you were a well toned beefcake. Don't be so hard on yourself.

At least it gives you something else to worry about from DR/DP.

x


----------



## peacedove (Aug 15, 2004)

I just checked out that site, http://www.drnatura.com/ , that sleepingbeauty recommended.

I read some of the testimonials. Some said it got rid of their lovehandles and belly fat! That's not the only reason I want to try it of course. I want to get rid of all that sh*t inside of me... but that's the scary part.

I think if I do this I need to like admit myself to a hospital for awhile. :? 
Ok maybe that's extreme... but if a big worm crawls out my a$$ I don't know what I'll do. I'm really freaked out by sh*t like that... well I'm sure anyone would be. But I'm even afraid of spiders, not cuz they're ugly or might bite me, but cuz I'm scared they might crawl inside my body somehow.

The pics on the site are only from one guy and I didn't see any worms in them. The people that had the worms didn't take pics I guess. Anyone know if they'll die immediately... or will they be wriggling around in the toilet??! I think I could handle just bits and pieces of 'em in my stools, but a live one? I'll probably scream and have a panic attack and then go to the ER and insist they go in there and get the rest out IMMEDIATELY.

And... what about at work?? I already hear co-workers complaining about certain people smelling up the bathroom. And I'm gonna be passing 20 inch long brown gooey strings?! Oh man, I can't imagine what the crap in those pics smelled like.


----------



## Guest (Jan 29, 2006)

The Essene Gosel of Peace, written in Aramaic many centuries ago, is largely about living in harmony with Mother Earth.

http://www.essene.com/GospelOfPeace/peace1.html

This page talks about colon cleansing - check it out.


----------



## Guest (Jan 29, 2006)

Wonder if you can get this stuff in the UK...


----------



## jc (Aug 10, 2004)

Martinelv said:


> Perhaps beer in the problem JC. You know me, I drink like a fish and I'm forever stuck at 14 stone.
> 
> Regardless, last time I saw you, you were a well toned beefcake. Don't be so hard on yourself.
> 
> ...


i think this is why i worry about my weight,money etc.....it does actually take away my worrying about myself....but yep martin beer is the problem but im afraid that since my birthday ive been kind of extending my celebration ...until today that is...nothing heavy heavy but lets face it what is sky football without a beer and a smoke


----------



## enngirl5 (Aug 10, 2004)

What's sky football?


----------



## sleepingbeauty (Aug 18, 2004)

soccer with wings?

peacedove peacedove!! no worries love! the worms and flukes and nematodes and other nasties that we have are usually and i say usually NOT the big variety. they are usually quite small. pinworms, for example, which are very common and one of the bigger ones you will get, are as small as a shorthaired chihuahua hair. the problem is not their size, its the size of their NUMBERS. they can multiply into the thousands, and move into your other organs, including your brain. any surgeon will tell you, cause they can see the worms and eggs when they slice people open! its GROSS! heres proof http://www.laserprofessor.com/pimages/131391.jpg 
im not sure what organ that is, looks like a brain. and yes, thats an EGG!

most of them are so tiny that you cant see them individually unless you have a microscope. the problem once again isnt the individual organism, its the whole mass of them that start to cause problems.

if you are really that paranoid, ill tell you what i tell my bestfriend when she calls me freaking out about what shes gonna find in the pot after a good cleaning....

DONT LOOK, FLUSH!

heres another page with good info. its from a product website selling cleanse herbs. most of the ingredients in these cleanses can be found in the bulk section of your natural food store for much less then what websites like dr natura is asking for their cleanses. get it only if you can afford it an there is no other way.

http://www.parasitecleanse.com/gallery.htm


----------



## Guest (Feb 2, 2006)

:shock: :shock: :shock: :shock: :shock:

That's one flower* evil looking thing.

:?


----------



## sleepingbeauty (Aug 18, 2004)

RAAAAAAAAAAAAAAHHHHHHHHHHHHH!!!!!!!!!!!! :twisted:

yea lol. even though they are microscopic, its kinda scary to think that thousands of those monsters are sinking their teeth into me!


----------



## Martinelv (Aug 10, 2004)

Your point is well made JC.


----------



## Guest (Feb 6, 2006)

sleepingbeauty said:


> RAAAAAAAAAAAAAAHHHHHHHHHHHHH!!!!!!!!!!!! :twisted:
> 
> yea lol. even though they are microscopic, its kinda scary to think that thousands of those monsters are sinking their teeth into me!


If they're doing it to you, Queen of the Colon, I dread to think what they're doing to me... :?

:lol:


----------



## Martinelv (Aug 10, 2004)

I've had a fabulous idea JC. Why don't you insert Tapeworms inside Mini-Chocolate Eggs? That way you could stuff your face and still loose weight?

Tape'o'choc. TM. Patent pending.


----------



## Guest (Feb 7, 2006)

Or laxatives, you could call it Lalaxy...


----------



## g-funk (Aug 20, 2004)

It would give you a real Milky Way...


----------



## Guest (Feb 7, 2006)

Walnut Whip :lol:

Flakes :?


----------



## peacedove (Aug 15, 2004)

Anyone got money to spare???

Can someone go to this website, http://www.drnatura.com/ , try out the Colonix stuff, and then get back to me on how long your sh*t stinks for????! Or at least how long it stinks more than usual. And if it makes weird noises coming out? Etc.......

Come on think about it... you can get your colon cleaned and do me a favor at the same time.


----------

